# remote starter guide



## mar_dar (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, I purchased the Radiostar Generation vehical security system with remote starter model #RSA0591. Unfortunately I misplaced the instalation and programming guide and was wondering is there a website that I can download these instructions. Thanks, Mark


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mar_dar said:


> Hi, I purchased the Radiostar Generation vehical security system with remote starter model #RSA0591. Unfortunately I misplaced the instalation and programming guide and was wondering is there a website that I can download these instructions. Thanks, Mark


 Here is a contact Email, I couldn't find a website?


> [email protected]


----------

